# GM Ryder Cup Match England V Scotland 15&16 Oct. Final Arrangements



## DCB (Oct 11, 2010)

Okay gentlemen here are the final details for the Golf Monthly Forum England v Scotland Match taking place this week at Goswick Links Golf Club near Berwick-upon-Tweed.

The 1st tee off time on Friday is 12.00noon so you can meet in the clubhouse any time before that. I intend to be down from 10ish so I will keep my eyes open for you arriving

Our official starter is once again preparing for the official 1st Tee duties... so to Mr Rodger snr we give our thanks.

Friday format will be:- 

Better ball matchplay with 3/4 H'cp diff being taken from the lowest man in the 4.
2 points will be awarded for a win and 1 for a halved match.

Saturday 1st tee off time is 10.00am and we will be playing a slightly more complicated format but one that will keep everyone involved up to the 18th regardless of how you are playing.

Pairings Better Ball Stableford with 3/4 of Handicap allowance, so if John Findlay and Stuart Douglas where to get a better ball stableford total of 42 points against the England pairing of 41 points better ball then Scotland would take the 2 points for the win in that match.
Again 2 points for a win and 1 for a halved match so overall the magical number each country is looking for is 13 to win. In the event of a draw, the holders will retain. (Where have I heard that before?)

After play ends on Friday we can have a beer in the clubhouse and a snack if you wish. After that we will head back into Berwick get showered etc and meet up later for a few beers and some in depth discussions of the days play. There is no food booked this year, so if you want bar food when you complete your round, go ahead and order it if you wish. In the evening, itâ€™s every man for himself. Madandras cabaret act in the Indian restaurant has already been fully booked Iâ€™m afraid, but there are bound to be suitable eating establishments in town and folks can work out who favours what and then meet up again in a specific pub.

We have some prizes lined up for nearest the pins each day (any other donations gratefully accepted !) So, all we need now is the weather to smile upon us once again!!

Just to remind you, the costs are Â£40 for the golf for this yearâ€™s event.
If you could let me have that on arrival I will settle up with the club.

A contacts sheet has been emailed out to everyone who supplied an email address. You should have received this latter part of last week.

Have a safe journey and weâ€™ll see you all at Goswick on Friday morning.

Hopefully weâ€™ll post the match pairings for Friday early this week once Team England get their pairings sorted out.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 12, 2010)

Play from White tees as per last year?? Has this been arranged?


----------



## Tommo21 (Oct 12, 2010)

Play from White tees as per last year?? Has this been arranged?
		
Click to expand...

Yassssss


----------



## grumpyjock (Oct 12, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Match England V Scotland 15&amp;16 Oct. Final Arrangements*

Oh bugger that brings all the trouble into range for me.


----------



## DCB (Oct 12, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Match England V Scotland 15&amp;16 Oct. Final Arrangements*

pm'd Vig yesterday about pairings for Friday, but no response yet. Anyone else south of the border like to sort out the english pairings for Friday ?


----------



## vig (Oct 12, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Match England V Scotland 15&amp;16 Oct. Final Arrangements*

DCB
I will check PM in a mo.

If no one wants it, i'll work pairings out for Friday and we can sort out Sat's on Friday evening whilst pished.


Had a lot on over the last few days trying to give a bit of advice to soon to be redundant colleagues and the man flu.


Team England, can you PM me if you have preferences on partners, by tomorrow night.   Also if you DON'T want to be paired with someone.  (guess that's me going out alone)



BTW my H/C is now 14


----------



## centuryg5 (Oct 12, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Match England V Scotland 15&amp;16 Oct. Final Arrangements*

P.M'd as Requested Dave.


----------



## vig (Oct 12, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Match England V Scotland 15&amp;16 Oct. Final Arrangements*

Two pairings sorted.  Ideas for others.

DCB.  do you want to do the draw over the phone tomorrow night?


----------



## DCB (Oct 12, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Match England V Scotland 15&amp;16 Oct. Final Arrangements*

Aye no problem. You've got my number on the details spreadsheet.

We can get them posted on here afterwards.


----------



## centuryg5 (Oct 13, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Match England V Scotland 15&amp;16 Oct. Final Arrangements*

I did state i would donate a prize, It will be either a bottle of Brandy,Vodka,Gin,haven't decided yet.........Safe Journey to all,       TEAM ENGLAND...come on Boys, Lets kick the Jocks asses


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 13, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Match England V Scotland 15&amp;16 Oct. Final Arrangements*

Just to say that I hope everybody has a safe journey and a very enjoyable week-end.


----------



## madandra (Oct 13, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Match England V Scotland 15&amp;16 Oct. Final Arrangements*




			I did state i would donate a prize, It will be either a bottle of Brandy,Vodka,Gin,haven't decided yet.........Safe Journey to all,       TEAM ENGLAND...come on Boys, Lets kick the Jocks asses 

Click to expand...

And I will have to call in to HOMEBASE and buy a mantle piece coz if we beat you again we get to keep you.


----------



## SS2 (Oct 13, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Match England V Scotland 15&amp;16 Oct. Final Arrangements*




			...i'll work pairings out for Friday and we can sort out Sat's on Friday evening whilst pished...
		
Click to expand...

So, it looks like Team England have resorted to stealing our tactics! Will the men in white stop at nothing to wrest the (non-existent) trophy from us ?


----------



## DCB (Oct 13, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Match England V Scotland 15&amp;16 Oct. Final Arrangements*

Oh the banter   

48 hours to go and they're running scared. Underhandtactics... tut tut...

Lets wait and see what the pairings provide, no doubt a few old rivalries to be re visited.


----------



## centuryg5 (Oct 13, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Match England V Scotland 15&amp;16 Oct. Final Arrangements*

So, it looks like Team England have resorted to stealing our tactics! Will the men in white stop at nothing to wrest the (non-existent) trophy from us ? 

[/QUOTE]   
Question....How the hell can a jock in a frock from Glasghee talk about England  "STEALING" Im from Liverpool ,you know.the cheek of it  need a car CD player,lappy,alloys etc ?????


----------



## Toad (Oct 13, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Match England V Scotland 15&amp;16 Oct. Final Arrangements*

So mad at missing it this year but hope you all have a great weekend lads


----------



## DCB (Oct 13, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Match England V Scotland 15&amp;16 Oct. Final Arrangements*

We'll have a beer for you on Friday night


----------



## grumpyjock (Oct 13, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Match England V Scotland 15&amp;amp;16 Oct. Final Arrangements*

worked out the route and the timings.
will be at the quernhow for breakfast about 8.30 and onto Goswick bt 11.00.
early lunch then golf.
only 2 sleeps to go.
shoes cleaned and clubs polished off to the range tonight.


----------



## vig (Oct 13, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Match England V Scotland 15&amp;amp;16 Oct. Final Arrangements*

Just completed the draw with DCB.  He will be posting soon.

Let battle commence.

Safe journey all


----------



## DCB (Oct 13, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Match England V Scotland 15&amp;amp;16 Oct. Final Arrangements*

Evening Gents,

The draw for Friday is as follows.

Match No1 12:00	Steve Clifford & Chris Chapple	v's	John Findlay & Stuart Douglas

Match No2 12:08 Greg Begy & Peter Thomson v's	Allan Rodger & Kenny Whyte

Match No3 12:16	Ivan Martin & Matt Woodhead v's	Richard Innes & Andy Richmond			

Match No4 12:24	Dave Hariss & Craig Fairbrass v's	Harvey Thomson & Andy Wardrop

Match No5 12:32	Chris Kissane & Brian McLean v's	Duncan Stevenson & David Boal

Match No6 12:40	Bill Benson & Phil Medley v's	Alan Potts & Gerry Love

Some intersting pairings there  

On Friday we will be off the White Tees and playing four ball better ball matchplay with 3/4 H'cp diff being taken from the lowest man in the 4.
2 points will be awarded for a win and 1 for a halved match.


Have a good game gents and may the best team win


----------



## Dodger (Oct 13, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Match England V Scotland 15&amp;amp;16 Oct. Final Arrangements*

Many folk would pay to watch match number 4!!! 

I'll not be hitting my 2nd shot last on Friday then seeing as I'm pegging it up against PT!


----------



## DCB (Oct 13, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Match England V Scotland 15&amp;amp;16 Oct. Final Arrangements*

Match No4 is the warm up for the Indian Cabaret later on


----------



## Screwback (Oct 13, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Match England V Scotland 15&amp;amp;16 Oct. Final Arrangements*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aSJIZJW5Huo


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 13, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Match England V Scotland 15&amp;amp;16 Oct. Final Arrangements*

Sounds good to me, although h/cap wise I am off 10, and will miss Friday night as I am no longer Castleing it, and will be heading back to North Berwick to be with the missus. Long story, but it includes money.


----------



## madandra (Oct 13, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Match England V Scotland 15&amp;amp;16 Oct. Final Arrangements*

This will whet the appetite.

Its J_F's wee vid of the last match.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1VG_AzLjC38


----------



## Dodger (Oct 13, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Match England V Scotland 15&amp;amp;16 Oct. Final Arrangements*




			Sounds good to me, although h/cap wise I am off 10, and will miss Friday night as I am no longer Castleing it, and will be heading back to North Berwick to be with the missus.  *Long story, but it includes money.*

Click to expand...

Christ,you mean you have to pay for it Chris??!!


----------



## DCB (Oct 13, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Match England V Scotland 15&amp;amp;16 Oct. Final Arrangements*

That's the trouble with SatNav two Berwicks and you get the wrong one


----------



## Region3 (Oct 13, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Match England V Scotland 15&amp;amp;16 Oct. Final Arrangements*

Very very jealous, hope you all have a great time.


----------



## viscount17 (Oct 14, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Match England V Scotland 15&amp;amp;16 Oct. Final Arrangements*

Heading North in the morning, may stop off and see if I can pick up a chunk of Stilton from the dairy to go on the prize table. I'll be in the Castle bar tomorrow evening.


----------



## grumpyjock (Oct 14, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Match England V Scotland 15&amp;amp;16 Oct. Final Arrangements*




			Evening Gents,

The draw for Friday is as follows.

Match No1 12:00	Steve Clifford & Chris Chapple	v's	John Findlay & Stuart Douglas

Match No2 12:08 Greg Begy & Peter Thomson v's	Allan Rodger & Kenny Whyte

Match No3 12:16	Ivan Martin & Matt Woodhead v's	Richard Innes & Andy Richmond			

Match No4 12:24	Dave Hariss & Craig Fairbrass v's	Harvey Thomson & Andy Wardrop

Match No5 12:32	Chris Kissane & Brian McLean v's	Duncan Stevenson & David Boal

Match No6 12:40	Bill Benson & Phil Medley v's	Alan Potts & Gerry Love

Some intersting pairings there  

On Friday we will be off the White Tees and playing four ball better ball matchplay with 3/4 H'cp diff being taken from the lowest man in the 4.
2 points will be awarded for a win and 1 for a halved match.


Have a good game gents and may the best team win  

Click to expand...

Oh good me off first then, hope I do better than J-F.


----------



## StuartD (Oct 14, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Match England V Scotland 15&amp;amp;16 Oct. Final Arrangements*







			Evening Gents,

The draw for Friday is as follows.

Match No1 12:00	Steve Clifford & Chris Chapple	v's	John Findlay & Stuart Douglas

Match No2 12:08 Greg Begy & Peter Thomson v's	Allan Rodger & Kenny Whyte

Match No3 12:16	Ivan Martin & Matt Woodhead v's	Richard Innes & Andy Richmond			

Match No4 12:24	Dave Hariss & Craig Fairbrass v's	Harvey Thomson & Andy Wardrop

Match No5 12:32	Chris Kissane & Brian McLean v's	Duncan Stevenson & David Boal

Match No6 12:40	Bill Benson & Phil Medley v's	Alan Potts & Gerry Love

Some intersting pairings there  

On Friday we will be off the White Tees and playing four ball better ball matchplay with 3/4 H'cp diff being taken from the lowest man in the 4.
2 points will be awarded for a win and 1 for a halved match.


Have a good game gents and may the best team win  

Click to expand...

Oh good me off first then, hope I do better than J-F.
		
Click to expand...

Well as we are the visitors I am sure we will have the Honour. As I have been hacking it about of 13 (again) this year it is only right that I should let the much lower Handicap J_F show me the way


----------



## madandra (Oct 14, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Match England V Scotland 15&amp;amp;16 Oct. Final Arrangements*










			Evening Gents,

The draw for Friday is as follows.

Match No1 12:00	Steve Clifford & Chris Chapple	v's	John Findlay & Stuart Douglas

Match No2 12:08 Greg Begy & Peter Thomson v's	Allan Rodger & Kenny Whyte

Match No3 12:16	Ivan Martin & Matt Woodhead v's	Richard Innes & Andy Richmond			

Match No4 12:24	Dave Hariss & Craig Fairbrass v's	Harvey Thomson & Andy Wardrop

Match No5 12:32	Chris Kissane & Brian McLean v's	Duncan Stevenson & David Boal

Match No6 12:40	Bill Benson & Phil Medley v's	Alan Potts & Gerry Love

Some intersting pairings there  

On Friday we will be off the White Tees and playing four ball better ball matchplay with 3/4 H'cp diff being taken from the lowest man in the 4.
2 points will be awarded for a win and 1 for a halved match.


Have a good game gents and may the best team win  

Click to expand...

Oh good me off first then, hope I do better than J-F.
		
Click to expand...

Well as we are the visitors I am sure we will have the Honour. As I have been hacking it about of 13 (again) this year it is only right that I should let the much lower Handicap J_F show me the way 

Click to expand...

... to the ladies tee


----------



## DCB (Oct 14, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Match England V Scotland 15&amp;amp;16 Oct. Final Arrangements*




			... to the ladies tee   

Click to expand...

Ah... the longest drive contest on the 1st... that's a novel idea .....


----------



## John_Findlay (Oct 14, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Match England V Scotland 15&amp;amp;16 Oct. Final Arrangements*

Call yourselves team mates? I'm not biting!  Will let my driver do the talking. 


Shrieeeeeekkkkkkkkk!


----------



## grumpyjock (Oct 14, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Match England V Scotland 15&amp;amp;amp;16 Oct. Final Arrangements*

I meant first pair. the lowest h/c goes 1st aint it, J-F to show us the drive to beat.
As im playing 24 then im last off of the fourball.
Arnt we playing off the reds this year then?
No sorry its the whites 50 yards behind the reds.


----------



## DCB (Oct 14, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Match England V Scotland 15&amp;amp;amp;16 Oct. Final Arrangements*

Did I say Whites ? 

Sorry meant Blacks.... fifty yards further back still !


----------



## DCB (Oct 14, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Match England V Scotland 15&amp;amp;16 Oct. Final Arrangements*

John, don't worry we've got a taxi arranged to get your ball to the ladies tee this year  

Now you're into mid single figure this should be no problem for you


----------



## Tommo21 (Oct 14, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Match England V Scotland 15&amp;amp;16 Oct. Final Arrangements*




			Many folk would pay to watch match number 4!!!
		
Click to expand...

You better believe it....bus loads.


----------



## tincup (Oct 14, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Match England V Scotland 15&amp;amp;16 Oct. Final Arrangements*

Very happy with the way the draw has worked out. Looking forward to it now.
Clean the clubs tonight and then chill out in preperation for the long drive in the morning.
Safe journey to all the guys and see you tomorrow!
COME ON ENGLAND


----------



## grumpyjock (Oct 14, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Match England V Scotland 15&amp;amp;amp;16 Oct. Final Arrangements*

should have checked and done a car share.
set off at 6.30 in the morning.


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 14, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Match England V Scotland 15&amp;amp;amp;16 Oct. Final Arrangements*

Sat in the bar over looking the west links at North Berwick. The evening sunshine is fantastic. Walked the links this afternoon, arrived way too late to play it. Lovely looking golf course. Is there anything more frustrating than being near a great course, and not being able to play it? Roll on tomorrow. Even if it rains.

See you guys tomorrow morning.


----------



## vig (Oct 14, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Match England V Scotland 15&amp;amp;16 Oct. Final Arrangements*




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aSJIZJW5Huo



Click to expand...

Young screwback, a man of many talents.  You certainly look smarter than you did in Scotland


----------



## vig (Oct 14, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Match England V Scotland 15&amp;amp;16 Oct. Final Arrangements*




			Many folk would pay to watch match number 4!!! 

I'll not be hitting my 2nd shot last on Friday then seeing as I'm pegging it up against PT!
		
Click to expand...

With two jocks and two Yorkshiremen playing it certainly wouldn't be us doing the paying


----------



## vig (Oct 14, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Match England V Scotland 15&amp;amp;amp;16 Oct. Final Arrangements*




			should have checked and done a car share.
set off at 6.30 in the morning.
		
Click to expand...

Get in touch with Tincup tonight, it's not too late.

You could have come with me and Phil but going in the car and wouldn't get three blokes and three sets of clubs in

We're setting off at 8am, hope there's no traffic.


----------



## Whereditgo (Oct 14, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Match England V Scotland 15&amp;amp;amp;16 Oct. Final Arrangements*

Bag packed, clubs loaded, can't wait now!


*CHAAAAAAAAARGE!!!!*


----------



## vig (Oct 14, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Match England V Scotland 15&amp;amp;amp;16 Oct. Final Arrangements*

going to have a long soak in my super sized bath and wash my balls then i'm ready too.

Phil, do you want to set off 30 mins earlier and stop off for a coffee en route?


----------



## Whereditgo (Oct 14, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Match England V Scotland 15&amp;amp;amp;16 Oct. Final Arrangements*




			Phil, do you want to set off 30 mins earlier and stop off for a coffee en route?
		
Click to expand...

Ok mate, will be there around 7:15....




			going to have a long soak in my super sized bath and wash my balls then i'm ready too.
		
Click to expand...

as long as you don't expect any help with that!!


----------



## Tommo21 (Oct 14, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Match England V Scotland 15&amp;amp;amp;16 Oct. Final Arrangements*

You guys dont half talk $hite before a game. 

CU all ra morra.


----------



## Farneyman (Oct 14, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Match England V Scotland 15&amp;amp;amp;16 Oct. Final Arrangements*

ENjoy the golf and the craic folks. Looking forward to the reports and photo.


----------



## madandra (Oct 14, 2010)

*Re: GM Ryder Cup Match England V Scotland 15&amp;amp;amp;16 Oct. Final Arrangements*

Clubs cleaned, shoes removed from wrappers and trolley, battery AND charger all loaded. All I need is to find my thermals and factor 25 suncream 


Take care folks and I look forward to the next couple of days of craic.


----------

